# EARLY SEASON DEER IN CORN!!!!



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

Is it just me or does it seem like every early season the bucks dont seem to be around the corn as much or moving as much this time of year...had my cameras up and alot of doe pics but no bucks and both cameras were next to corn....just wondering what other guys think is it the warm weather or whats goin on...THANKS

Good Luck to Everyone


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I've been seeing the opposite. I've been sitting and glassing in spots where I've seen deer, and have watched plenty of bucks come out of the corn. Also, they seem to be moving pretty good in the areas I've been scouting.

Where you have your camera hung, have you seen bucks in the area before?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

They eat small grains until the corn is ready, and of course always eat alfalfa. Also they eat the top off sunflowers before they blossom.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I should clarify, the bucks I've watched come out of corn have been bedding in it, not feeding. They feed out into the beans next to the corn fields.


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

As a general rule ealier in the year the deer are feeding in green fields because they desire the higher protien contents needed for healthy growth(i.e. your alfalfa, beans, beets) and as the fall progresses they switch to higher calorie food sources (corn, beans, acorns) needed to fatten up for the winter.


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Guys!!!! Ya i have seen bucks in this area numerous time but i just think its a matter of time tell they show up now that alot of the small grains are coming off they will be showing up a little more... Thanks Good Hunting


----------



## ICE'EM (Mar 5, 2008)

I hunt in west central minn. and have a spot where it is surrounded by 1200 acres of corn. I hit the jackpot this year!! I know they are using it for a bedding area however I have seen them eating on the corn since early summer maybe beacuse thats all they have to eat in that area!?!?! either way i here are some pics this year from the corn heaven.


----------

